# For web programming which softwares r needed?Plz give names of those softwares?



## clerkman1612 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have already got 2 softwares for* web-designing*.Those r Adobe Dreamweaver and Adobe Photoshop.
But for *web programming *which softwares will be needed. Plz kindly gave the names of those softwares. Thanks in Advance for helping me.!


----------



## Pratul_09 (Jan 26, 2011)

clerkman1612 said:


> I have already got 2 softwares for* web-designing*.Those r Adobe Dreamweaver and Adobe Photoshop.
> But for *web programming *which softwares will be needed. Plz kindly gave the names of those softwares. Thanks in Advance for helping me.!



specify u r platform 4 development(windows or linux).


----------



## jagzviruz (Jan 27, 2011)

First you need to learn HTML and CSS. Then you can think of anything else .


----------



## desiibond (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver is the best one out there for webdesigning.Given the versatility of XML, start learning it first along with CGI, perl or any other scripting language, one SQL language (mysql etc), php etc.

LAMP is one hot package btw for web developers.


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 27, 2011)

If you want to do programming in PHP, download and install PHP,mySQL, Aapache in one package from EasyPHP - WAMP Server : Install PHP 5, Apache 2, MySQL 5 and PhpMyAdmin on Windows XP/Vista/Seven

If you want to do programming in Java, then Eclipse will help you..You can download it from Eclipse Downloads

If .NET or Microsoft technologies is your choice of programming then you can download free express editions from Microsoft Express Downloads - Visual Studio Express and SQL Server Express (you will need to register them however)


----------



## athar.mustafa (Jan 28, 2011)

For PHP development in windows I think Xampp is the best suite to install and for ubuntu You can apt-get from reporsitory.


----------



## clerkman1612 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks u very much! Guys! I have dowloaded every softwares recomended by all of you from those links which u gave me. I have also bought *HTML Black Book *and *Javascript,PHP,JAVA,JSP,ASP.Net,XML and AJAX Black Book*. From tommorrow I will start studying them and learning the web designing and web development. And I will also buy a *web hosting service* from a* local web hosting service providers*. _(I will create a website for our hospital)_And Again _Thanks_ to all of you for helping me.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 30, 2011)

dreamweaver is good,i created my first website in dreamweaver;
bt my faculties @ college suggested PHP;
u can get video tutorials of PHP form torrent sites;look for Php tutorials by Lynda.com;its pretty good for starters


----------

